# homepage in verschiedenen sprachen



## patstome (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo und gleich mal noch einen guten Rutsch.

Ist es möglich oder gibt es eine nicht so komplizierte aber schöne Möglichkeit eine Homepage ohne .php in verschiedenen Sprachen zu präsentieren?

Vielen dank im Voraus,

pat


----------



## ficher (31. Dezember 2007)

Wenn es ohne PHP sein soll, warum schreibst du es dann in das PHP-Forum?!

Zum Thema: Erstelle einfach verschiedene HTML-Documente, z.B. index.html, index_en.html, usw.


----------



## patstome (31. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt, du hast recht... mit der Kategorie habe ich mich vertan!
Vielleicht sieht das ja ein Moderator, der das in die Html Sparte legen könnte.

Und ja, das mit den Dokumenten scheint wohl eine gute Möglichkeit zu sein. Danke.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. Dezember 2007)

patstome hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt, du hast recht... mit der Kategorie habe ich mich vertan!
> Vielleicht sieht das ja ein Moderator, der das in die Html Sparte legen könnte.


Einen guten Rutsch dem Thread in die HTML-Ecke und den beiden Autoren dieses Threads.


----------



## Maik (31. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich hatte den Thread auf Verdacht ins PHP-Board verschoben, da das CSS-Board für dein Vorhaben die falsche Anlaufstelle war.


----------

